# Cellophane vs the Dovetail



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

For whatever reason I decided I needed to learn how to cut dovetails last night. I dropped the pictures into my album for comment, critique, etc. They are in order (numerically - they seem to be reversed in the gallery) from the first one cut to the half-blind I'm working on at the moment. All were cut by hand in poplar scraps - width varies. I did mistakenly grab a piece of basswood at one point and didnt realize it until I tried to trim one up and the chisel shot down the grain completely through the wood... Once the half-blind is cut I'll post that as well.

In all - once I figured out how to lay them out I didn't find it to be that difficult, other than some overcutting when cleaning them out. Not that they are perfect by any means - but not quite as difficult as I had feared. They are actually kind of fun.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool beans... Unfortunately I'm never in front of a desktop anymore so I can't see your gallery... 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

So that's why I have't been able to see Galleries!! My computer is my I Pod Touch!

I find that I build boxes just to cut dovetails.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys, use your browsers!

Cellophane, they look good. This is the time to figure out what works best for you. One pic looked like the pins were cut first, another, the tails.

Once you find what you like, practice a lot. They are fun to cut by hand.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I probably did cut them differently but offhand I don't remember. How can you tell based on the picture? 

(and thanks!)


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

one pic showed a cut tailboard, and a marked and partial cut pin board. Another showed a cut pin board and a marked tailboard.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> one pic showed a cut tailboard, and a marked and partial cut pin board. Another showed a cut pin board and a marked tailboard.


Better than my reply would have been... 

MAGIC!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Brink said:


> one pic showed a cut tailboard, and a marked and partial cut pin board. Another showed a cut pin board and a marked tailboard.


oh yeah... :blush:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you sayin' he settled the old tails first, pins first debate? It doesn't matter!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> Are you sayin' he settled the old tails first, pins first debate? It doesn't matter!!


cough... tails.... cough cough... 

:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*Dovetails*

I'm playing around on the PC at work today and came back to this thread to check out your gallery with the pics. They look pretty good! Hows the pursuit of traditional joinery going?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been swamped and haven't had much time lately to do much unfortunately. I have managed to get a handle on saw sharpening however so I'm one step closer. 

I need to take more pictures for the gallery.


----------

